# Unaired "King Of The Hill" episodes



## jayfest

The last 4 KOTH episodes have hit syndication.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=433492


----------



## Sea bass

Fox 5 NY and Fox 11 LA have the episodes through the week...tonight, air date 5/4/2010. Episode: Bill Gathers Moss. Lonely Bill takes in roomates. Thanks for the heads up, I had no idea there were a final 4 episodes!!! Sadly I missed the May 3rd airing...gotta wait for AS i guess...

I'm gueesing most Fox affiliates carry KOTH...check em out for tonight through Thursday.


----------



## Worf

Better check your schedules, I see all 4 new episodes. Looks like I missed the honeymooners. Oh well...

The 4 episodes:
The Honeymooners
Bill Gathers Moss
When Joseph Met Lori, and Made Out with Her in the Janitor's Closet
Just Another Manic Kahn-Day

They seem to be airing daily.


----------



## Grimm1

jayfest said:


> The last 4 KOTH episodes have hit syndication.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=433492


Thanks for the heads up! I watched all the seasons as they were broadcast and had no idea these 4 existed.


----------

